# Sunday Special - Music of 1967



## luckytrim (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunday Special - Music of 1967
..For the old Farts (and Oldies aficionados ) among us  ....


1. 'The boys watch the girls while the girls watch the boys  who watch the 
girls go by.'
  a. - Andy Williams
  b. - Perry Como
  c. - Mel Torme
  d. - Tony Bennett
2. 'So you want to be a rock and roll star? Then listen now to  what I say. 
Just get an electric guitar.'
  a. - the Hollies
  b. - Elvis Presley
  c. - The Doors
  d. - The Byrds
3. 'Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you  so.'
  a. - The Four Tops
  b. - Bobby Vinton
  c. - Sir Douglas Quintet
  d. - Spencer Davis Group
4. 'If you want something to play with, go and find yourself a  toy. Baby, my 
time is too expensive and I'm not a little boy.'
Name the song...
5. 'Oh I could hide 'neath the wings of the bluebird as she  sings. The six 
o'clock alarm would never ring.'
Name the singer(s)
6. 'You gotta go where you wanna go. Do what you wanna do.'  
Name the Group
7. 'The truth is found to be lies. And all the joy within you  dies.'
Name the Song...
8. 'She sits on the dock a fishin' in the water uh, huh. I  don't know her 
name she's the fisherman's daughter uh, huh.'
Name the Song...
9. 'Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon. Really couldn't get away  too soon.'
  a. - The Four Seasons
  b. - The Lovin' Spoonful
  c. - The Who
  d. - The Young Rascals
10. 'You wander around on your own little cloud, when you  don't see the why 
or the wherefore.'
  a. - 'Don't Sleep in the Subway'
' b. - Never My Love'
  c. - 'For What It's Worth'
  d. - 'The Tracks of My Tears'
11. 'Who's peekin' out from under a stairway, calling a name  that's lighter 
than air?'
Name the Song...
12. 'One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small.  And the ones 
that mother gives you, don't do anything at all.'
Name the Group...
13. 'You ask me if there'll come a time when I grow tired of  you.'
Name the Group ...
14. 'Woman, woman, have you got cheating on your mind, on your  mind?'
Name the Group...
15. 'I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise. I know  that you have 
'cause there's magic in my eyes.'
Name the Song...
16. 'Imagine me and you, I do. I think about you day and  night, it's only 
right.'
Name the Group ...
17. 'Ooh, I bet you're wond'rin' how I knew, 'bout your plans  to make me 
blue, with some other girl you knew before.' 
Name the Group...
18. 'Bernadette, people are searchin' for the kind of love  that we possess.'
Name the Group ...
19. 'When I think of all the worries people seem to find and  how 
they're in a hurry to complicate their mind'
By chasing after money And dreams that can't come  true
I'm glad that we are different, We've better things to  do
  a. - The Lovin' Spoonful
  b. - The Box Tops
  c. - The Grass Roots
  d. - The Four Seasons
20. 'I see you standing in the alleys and the hallways. Wait a  second, 
you're gone now.'
I run to touch you but you vanish through the doorway  ...'
Name the Song ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. – d
3. – d
4. 'Tell It Like It Is'
5. - The Monkees
6. The Mamas and the Papas
7. 'Somebody to Love'
8. 'Come On Down To My Boat'
9. – d
10. - a
11. 'Windy'
12. Jefferson Airplane
13. The Association
14. Gary Puckett and the Union Gap
15. 'I Can See For Miles'
16. The Turtles
17. Gladys Knight and the Pips (Accepted; Marvin  Gaye)
18. The Four Tops
19. - c
20. ‘Mirage’


----------

